# Pardon



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

If someone had something on their record and they were found not guilty, and if they try to get it pardon and I say try from the goveners office.. Will that be the same as getting there record expunge or will that just seal it. I know Massachusetts dosn't expunge records they only seal them and that is worse having something sealed. Thats why I kinded got confused on pardons. Thank you in advance for you input.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

You can only get pardoned for something that you were found guilty of.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

outbound24








MassCops Member
*MassCops Officer*


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

...here we go again....

I had a response all typed out and believe me it said what I really wanted to say, but I decided not to post it....

All I can say is DUMB, DUMB, DUMB!!!!


----------

